# Bora Bora in late December - Any thoughts or recommendations



## SrSeabass (Aug 10, 2008)

We are looking to charter in French Polynesia in late December. Given this is the start of the wet season and the recent tsunami activity im anxious to get some opinions on weather and safety. My prior charter experience was BVI so I anticipate this will be more challenging.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was living in French Polynesia for about 3 years. Never got problems in december neither others months during my stay. We had a <tsunami> evacuation but when it came ashore, it was a 2cm tsunami. Just a joke.

tsunami and hurricane are part of living on tropical islands. It happens less than we think. Problem is link to the fact when it happens, it is brodcasted every where across north america and europe. When you are on the island, it is usually less drama than it is showing on TV. I also had a 4 days hurricane in the indian ocean (with a 5 minutes of peace while in the eye) and I am still alive.

Don't worry, you will be in a safe place.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Read this and decide.

Landfalls of paradise: cruising ... - Google Books

Tsunami are not seasonal and are rare anywhere.


----------



## Hesper (May 4, 2006)

I was there in February 2007. In two weeks there were three days of gentle breezes, otherwise dead calm. Go figure.


----------



## SiberianSea (Sep 21, 2010)

I spent last winter there and was on Moorea Island when storm "Oli" came through. Although Bora Bora got a more dammage none of the sailboats at anchor at Moorea were harmed. Bora Bora is WAY overrated. Yes it looks just like the photo's but the island itself is not as it might seem. There is trash and garbage tossed about and its very very expensive. Just to stand there and smell the sea air seems to cost money. Right next to Bora Bora is Huahine island. There you can get away from the club med. types and have room to explore. But Moorea is the place. Honestly Moorea has nice anchorages, wonderful diving and swimming with many small village stores found along the road that circles the whole island. For a small fee there is a high speed ferry that runs between Moorea and Tahiti. Tahiti has much lower cost supplies. Other wonderful places are the atolls Rangiroa, Mataiva, Tetiaroa, Raiatea and Tahaa. Your goin' to love French Polynesia.


----------

